# Blaz Pucihar



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Our radio station played Blaz Pucihar's Sonatina for Flute and Piano the other day and I love this movement  




Also here's the sweet and energetic Allegro from his trio for flute, oboe and piano.
(I may just have to buy the whole cd)




I'm definitely adding him to my mental list of present-day composers who don't do anything gimmicky or highly conceptual, just good music written for the sake of making something beautiful.


----------

